# Post your mud boat speeds.



## rnelson5

Just curious what boat/motor combo yall are running and what you get out of it....... yes I am going through off season boredom.....


----------



## obadiah

I've got a mud motor, but it's not on a mud hull.  23hp mudbuddy on a 1642 mod v with pods: low 20's with me and the dog, mid to low teens with a full load during season.


----------



## mizzippi jb

17-56 gator tail extreme hull, stage 2 gtr.  33 empty, ran 28 on apalachicola with 4 people, bunch of beer, and fishing gear.


----------



## dom

i run 30-31 with my 45BD with two batteries, trolling motor, 45 yeti loaded and dog

I ran 27 during duck season with 4 adults and all hunting gear. That was a cramped boat!


----------



## jwillingham3703

I have a carolina skiff j14 with a 23hp mud buddy mini and it runs 25 with 2 people


----------



## bowtechrulez

Just got a gtr35 on a 1648 .080 welbilt crawdad 2 and get 31 just me and don't know loaded down yet


----------



## Gaducker

I got a 23 mini on a 20 ft gator trax and sometimes when the winds at my back I can break 20 mph.

Lets line em up and see if these numbers are correct......


----------



## rnelson5

Gaducker said:


> I got a 23 mini on a 20 ft gator trax and sometimes when the winds at my back I can break 20 mph.
> 
> Lets line em up and see if these numbers are correct......


Hey let's do it! Well I will have to wait until May....... but after that I am game.


----------



## rnelson5

mizzippi jb said:


> 17-56 gator tail extreme hull, stage 2 gtr.  33 empty, ran 28 on apalachicola with 4 people, bunch of beer, and fishing gear.



What makes the motor stage 2? Is that heads, carb, exhaust or more?


----------



## flatsmaster

gator trax 1654HD with 36 pro drive .... 24-28 depending on how many times i see the HOT sign on at Krispy Kreme !!!!


----------



## dom

rnelson5 said:


> What makes the motor stage 2? Is that heads, carb, exhaust or more?



Please search this on MMT and be amused!


----------



## Hunteradams

is whats more amusing is asking them the speed question. Same rig one guy will say 28 another 33. Saw one the other day 18/56 with stock gtr said top end empty was 34 with full load and 4 ppl 32.


----------



## rnelson5

Hunteradams said:


> is whats more amusing is asking them the speed question. Same rig one guy will say 28 another 33. Saw one the other day 18/56 with stock gtr said top end empty was 34 with full load and 4 ppl 32.



The copperhead guys are the worst.


----------



## GSURugger

Gps'ed speeds: 
Big blade 12-1/4"x10p
Empty (me, battery, fuel, cooler)~31-32 mph
Loaded (3 men, dog, gear)~23-24 mph 
Hammer 12-3/4x11p
Empty~28-29 mph
Loaded~25-26 mph


----------



## rnelson5

Ruger what is your boat and motor combo again


----------



## GSURugger

1644HD gator trax with a modded 35hp Mudbuddy.  32" shaft


----------



## copperheadmike

Took my new rig out for a test run yesterday. 1754 Excel F4 0.125 hull with a stock MB 35 CDI. With me, both dogs, trolling motor, fishing gear, loaded cooler and a full tank it ran 25mph. Will be keeping an eye out for a good deal on a GTR but the MB will keep me on the water til I find one.


----------



## rnelson5

copperheadmike said:


> Took my new rig out for a test run yesterday. 1754 Excel F4 0.125 hull with a stock MB 35 CDI. With me, both dogs, trolling motor, fishing gear, loaded cooler and a full tank it ran 25mph. Will be keeping an eye out for a good deal on a GTR but the MB will keep me on the water til I find one.



I am assuming the MB was a motor you already had?


----------



## copperheadmike

No, this is a different one. Just came on the rig at a good price. Honestly, if the price hadn't been so good, I would have passed on the rig just because the motor. I have had problems with them in the past and had friends that also had trouble. Of course, those were all modded motors and this one is completely stock.


----------



## Hunteradams

copperheadmike said:


> No, this is a different one. Just came on the rig at a good price. Honestly, if the price hadn't been so good, I would have passed on the rig just because the motor. I have had problems with them in the past and had friends that also had trouble. Of course, those were all modded motors and this one is completely stock.



so yall had motors go bad or gears or frame issues. Both gator trax and mudbuddy use brigs and straton motors.


----------



## dom

copperheadmike said:


> No, this is a different one. Just came on the rig at a good price. Honestly, if the price hadn't been so good, I would have passed on the rig just because the motor. I have had problems with them in the past and had friends that also had trouble. Of course, those were all modded motors and this one is completely stock.





Briggs is a Briggs....


----------



## Gaducker

If you can run 32 to 33 in deep water then you are doin alot, I can run 32 in deep water and I have ran as fast as 36 with a 36 mph tail wind and goin south on the miss river.  That's an odd feeling running that fast and no wind noise or wind in your face.
I am about to regear my motor and see if I can get a few more mph out of it.  I still need a gun box and a rod box if anyone has removed either from your boats.


----------



## Barroll

Realistically if you are getting 27-28 out of a stock motor you are doing good. 
23-24 with a 3 man load and gear should be expected


----------



## Hunteradams

some people say that modding a motor has no negative effect on the life of the motor. I dissagree, if you take a block and setup that is designed for 35 hp and start getting 45 or more hp out of It something has to give. And for what to gain 2 or 3 mph? On a 10 mile run which would be long for a vast majority you save what a minute or two. Plus if you can get a constant 28-30 ridding and 24-25 loaded why go faster. How hard do you want to hit a stump, how far up in the marsh you want to slide when you cant turn? My last boat was in this range and worked fine for me. Plus my past two stock motors never let me down, lucky probably. I know my time is coming, hope i have luck with the new one coming soon.


----------



## rnelson5

dom said:


> Briggs is a Briggs....



I see this same thing on every MM forum I get on. There was a guy on one yesterday talking about how he hated his MB because of leaking gaskets on the motor........ so he sold it and bought a Gatortail..... with the same motor..........


----------



## rnelson5

Hunteradams said:


> some people say that modding a motor has no negative effect on the life of the motor. I dissagree, if you take a block and setup that is designed for 35 hp and start getting 45 or more hp out of It something has to give. And for what to gain 2 or 3 mph? On a 10 mile run which would be long for a vast majority you save what a minute or two. Plus if you can get a constant 28-30 ridding and 24-25 loaded why go faster. How hard do you want to hit a stump, how far up in the marsh you want to slide when you cant turn? My last boat was in this range and worked fine for me. Plus my past two stock motors never let me down, lucky probably. I know my time is coming, hope i have luck with the new one coming soon.


I hope to prove you wrong soon! Out of all the research I have done on these motors the 4500 seems to be a great medium. A little more power with a lot less risk than going into the motor for roughly $1000 more. What's 1000 when you are spending 20..... Of course I have no first hand experience and time will tell. You also run a smaller boat with that 35. You start adding length and width and more weight those speeds will go down


----------



## Gaducker

How many hours yall got on your engines?


----------



## Barroll

Hunteradams said:


> some people say that modding a motor has no negative effect on the life of the motor. I dissagree, if you take a block and setup that is designed for 35 hp and start getting 45 or more hp out of It something has to give. And for what to gain 2 or 3 mph? On a 10 mile run which would be long for a vast majority you save what a minute or two. Plus if you can get a constant 28-30 ridding and 24-25 loaded why go faster. How hard do you want to hit a stump, how far up in the marsh you want to slide when you cant turn? My last boat was in this range and worked fine for me. Plus my past two stock motors never let me down, lucky probably. I know my time is coming, hope i have luck with the new one coming soon.


X2. The mistake I see people make.....and I have made it my self... Is people think they need a big boat...with 5 boxes...and catwalks...and lights...and piling platforms...and all 3/16...etc.  a 500 lb boat quickly becomes a 800 lb boat and a stock motor is no longer sufficient. I say stay smaller and simple and you will be happy with a stock motor. 

No way you can convince me a Briggs turning 4400 rpm's is more reliable than the same motor turning 3900


----------



## Gaducker

rnelson5 said:


> I hope to prove you wrong soon! Out of all the research I have done on these motors the 4500 seems to be a great medium. A little more power with a lot less risk than going into the motor for roughly $1000 more. What's 1000 when you are spending 20..... Of course I have no first hand experience and time will tell. You also run a smaller boat with that 35. You start adding length and width and more weight those speeds will go down



You put a cam, 4700 rpm coils and roller rockers on that motor and you will be able to hit 28mph.


----------



## rnelson5

Barroll said:


> X2. The mistake I see people make.....and I have made it my self... Is people think they need a big boat...with 5 boxes...and catwalks...and lights...and piling platforms...and all 3/16...etc.  a 500 lb boat quickly becomes a 800 lb boat and a stock motor is no longer sufficient. I say stay smaller and simple and you will be happy with a stock motor.
> 
> No way you can convince me a Briggs turning 4400 rpm's is more reliable than the same motor turning 3900




I think as with any motor not running it wide open all the time probably helps to. Common sense and preventative maintenance I am sure will go a long way. Same could be said for a bone stock motor I am sure.


----------



## Barroll

Gaducker said:


> How many hours yall got on your engines?



Mine is 1.5 yrs old and have 145


----------



## rnelson5

Gaducker said:


> You put a cam, 4700 rpm coils and roller rockers on that motor and you will be able to hit 28mph.



On what boat combo? I know a guy who has one right now (4500) on a 18 48 that GPS out at 31 with NO load and 26 with a hunting load. Of course that is a new prop...


----------



## Hunteradams

Gaducker said:


> How many hours yall got on your engines?



i have had two motors neither had tachs. These number are guesses I think i am on the low end but not sure. One had 150-200 other had 4-500 both sold in good working condition. Only issue i had was on the one motor broke a belt around 400 hrs.


----------



## Gaducker

1754 gt. Huntin load.


----------



## rnelson5

Gaducker said:


> 1754 gt. Huntin load.



OK with a hunting load. Now what do you feel you lose in longevity with that motor vs. say a stock 35? You seem that you have a model motor so I want to hear your experience.


----------



## Gaducker

Hunteradams said:


> i have had two motors neither had tachs. These number are guesses I think i am on the low end but not sure. One had 150-200 other had 4-500 both sold in good working condition. Only issue i had was on the one motor broke a belt around 400 hrs.




Mines got 260 hrs on it and all but a handfull of those hours are on the rev limiter.  A buddy of mine builds these engines for sled pullin tractors and turns them to 8 grand or so he says.   Same guy builds briggs animals that turn 8 k and dyno at 60 hp or so he says.  That is a bigbore single cyl motor.


----------



## Gaducker

rnelson5 said:


> OK with a hunting load. Now what do you feel you lose in longevity with that motor vs. say a stock 35? You seem that you have a model motor so I want to hear your experience.



I got a 5500 that turns 5 grand every where it goes, all I have done is repair the oil leaks   more than once.

You will be repairing oil leaks.  I kept checks on all the bolts since new on every bigblock briggs I and my padnas have run and everyone of them has leaked.


----------



## Hunteradams

I mean everyone has their opinion on motors. My dad has a lanscaping business and has a handful large mowers. one of them is 15+ years old thousands of hrs and no major issues. I know Its a different game but most guys i see with issues have modded out motors and spend more time jumping islands and Running mud flats. Maybe its the motor maybe its the user. But how come a racecar has a whole crew to keep it running but a stock car last forever.


----------



## Gaducker

Hunteradams said:


> I mean everyone has their opinion on motors. My dad has a lanscaping business and has a handful large mowers. one of them is 15+ years old thousands of hrs and no major issues. I know Its a different game but most guys i see with issues have modded out motors and spend more time jumping islands and Running mud flats. Maybe its the motor maybe its the user. But how come a racecar has a whole crew to keep it running but a stock car last forever.



The prop on the end of the shaft causing the vibrations is why the oil leaks are a constant battle imh...  Also the reason I am constantly repairing mufflers.   bigcountry has a 7000 and it turns 4300-4400 and he battles the same problems I do.   The mowers are prob turning 3200 rpm.   Bigcountry also owns a landscaping co and that was his theory when he got in the big block game .

Modded or not if the rpms are kept down it should stay together longer right?  
That's why I am regearing trying to get the rpms down and prop speed up.  BUT I don't thing getting the rpms down 3 or 4 hundred is going to stop oil leaks.   BP had 40 hrs on his 4500 when the oil started leaking and it was still stock, the first time we repaired the leak we put the cam in.


----------



## Barroll

Gaducker said:


> I got a 5500 that turns 5 grand every where it goes, all I have done is repair the oil leak.
> 
> You will be repairing oil leaks.  I kept checks on all the bolts since new on every bigblock briggs I and my padnas have run and everyone of them has leaked.



What heads are you running and how much decking. What is your compression?


----------



## Hunteradams

i worked on a boat when the yamaha 350's came out. The head the powerhead on the same frame as the 300's. We were breaking lower units about every week. Point is when you have a frame or block made for x hp any more and there will be negative effect. Blown power heads bent rods and stuff like that are issues of too much energy on the motor. Yes you have these problems on stock motors but at what frequency. If you have a mod motor it seems to be a lot of work to stay ahead of the problems. but i guess its one of those things people enjoy. I just dont think you can say They are as reliable as a stock. If i was mechanicaly capable maybe i would have one.


----------



## Gaducker

Barroll said:


> What heads are you running and how much decking. What is your compression?



Iron Mountain, When I put em on it was about 240. I have not checked compression in years. at 240 there probably 020.  But with the mufflers I build it sounds like 14 to 1 big block chevy when its ideling.


----------



## rnelson5

What seals are the weak links on these motors?? All of them??


----------



## Gaducker

rnelson5 said:


> What seals are the weak links on these motors?? All of them??



The rear case gasket and the orings where the oil gallery is drilled to supply the rear bearing surface.  Actually I think the orings start leaking first then its just down hill from there.   Mines actually leaking now, started on one of them long runs during duck season and they just get worse the longer you let it go.


----------



## Barroll

rnelson5 said:


> What seals are the weak links on these motors?? All of them??



The case gasket. You will most likely have to replace it within 100 hrs. 

Keep in mind stock motors have a 3 year warranty. Modded is 6 months


----------



## rnelson5

Barroll said:


> The case gasket. You will most likely have to replace it within 100 hrs.
> 
> Keep in mind stock motors have a 3 year warranty. Modded is 6 months



4500 comes with a one year. Granted I will give you three years is a lot longer than 1...


----------



## rnelson5




----------



## Barroll

rnelson5 said:


> 4500 comes with a one year.



It always changes. They are not a very reliable company. I would get that in writing from your dealer


----------



## rnelson5

Barroll said:


> It always changes. They are not a very reliable company. I would get that in writing from your dealer



Will do.


----------



## Gaducker

Barroll said:


> It always changes. They are not a very reliable company. I would get that in writing from your dealer



I would say before you pay for it but you already have haven't you..

It will be 6 months if you blink...  lol    Or if you look hard enough you might find that same chart with different lengths of warranty .


----------



## rnelson5

Maybe^^^ I have made a down payment on the boat but not paying in full until the boat is done. The motor will not be ordered for the boat until another week or so.


----------



## rnelson5

At the end of the day it is a lawn mower engine and can't be too hard to work on if you are mechanically inclined. I am preparing myself to fix problems with it. I don't care what brand mud motor you run...... it ain't a yamaha unfortunately......


----------



## copperheadmike

rnelson5 said:


> At the end of the day it is a lawn mower engine and can't be too hard to work on if you are mechanically inclined. I am preparing myself to fix problems with it. I don't care what brand mud motor you run...... it ain't a yamaha unfortunately......



You're right there, I like to think most if us in the outdoor world can tinker on a Briggs without too much trouble.

The reason I'd like to switch to a GTR, though I know it has the exact same engine is simply that I do not hear or read nearly as many problems about them. Fewer issues with the motors and better customer service when needed. With Mudbuddy, I have seen everything from little issue like slight oil leaks that we all expect to blown head gaskets and chunks blown out of the block. The lowers on the Sport V models are pretty good about cracking if you look at them wrong. Especially opening day of teal season. So you send off your fancy new motor to have it repair and still don't have it back come regular season...

I know these things can be beefed up to do some crazy things. My stepdad races with a tricked out Briggs motor. The difference is, for every hour of racing, he spends a complete weekend breaking it down and rebuilding. my personal opinion is that the more you mod the engine, the more work you make it put out, the more attention it will need. 

On that note, I think I will head to the river gentleman, there are fish in there that might be a danger to the wood duck population and need to be dealt with accordingly.


----------



## Hunteradams

The reason I'd like to switch to a GTR, though I know it has the exact same engine is simply that I do not hear or read nearly as many problems about them. Fewer issues with the motors and better customer service when needed. With Mudbuddy, I have seen everything from little issue like slight oil leaks that we all expect to blown head gaskets and chunks blown out of the block. 


Gator tails and mudbuddy use the same motor.


----------



## dom

if you arent hearing about problems its cause people dont like to bash those other manufacturers as much. 

prodrive, gtr and mudbuddy all have problems with briggs. nothing to do with the frame and everything to do with the engine.


----------



## copperheadmike

I'm completely aware that it is the same engine, as I said before. I personally have had less than satisfactory experiences with their equipment, their customer service, and their warranty work. Some of the problems were engine related but there were plenty of other problems with the Sport V.

With that said, I bought a rig with a MB on it last week. I will keep it until I find a GTR to play with. I know they all have their problems but, I have several friends running GTRs and they all seem to like them. Figure I will give them a shot next and see what I think. I might find that I have the same problems with them but I wont know unless I try.


----------



## rnelson5

I will say that if I was going with a reverse motor it would not have been a mud buddy. It would have been a GTR, but with a big boat more power was more important to me than reverse.


----------



## rnelson5

dom said:


> if you arent hearing about problems its cause people dont like to bash those other manufacturers as much.
> 
> prodrive, gtr and mudbuddy all have problems with briggs. nothing to do with the frame and everything to do with the engine.



I have seen more than a couple people complaining about some plastic cover melting on their GTR's. Something about not holding the reverse handle down hard enough and it casing the clutch to over heat..... I don't know anything man made will break down or have problems.


----------



## Barroll

Comparing frame to frame....

Gtr's have a more durable frame and electrical system. Mudbuddy does not even use water proof switches. Mb trim's always seem to have issues, breakers going bad. Etc. not to mention the cast Outdrive. Gtr not has a cast Outdrive which I don't like either. 

Clutch covers melting are usually a result of running a performance muffler without a heat shield. Stay stock you should not have an issue


----------



## rnelson5

Barroll said:


> Comparing frame to frame....
> 
> Gtr's have a more durable frame and electrical system. Mudbuddy does not even use water proof switches. Mb trim's always seem to have issues, breakers going bad. Etc. not to mention the cast Outdrive. Gtr not has a cast Outdrive which I don't like either.
> 
> Clutch covers melting are usually a result of running a performance muffler without a heat shield. Stay stock you should not have an issue


Well it is obvious that you have a sour taste with MB. That is ok but most of the issues people have with either brand stems from the motor. Both of them make good frames that are reliable MOST of the time or they would not be as big of companies as they are. I know you told me you had a bent drive shaft with your MB but if you hit something hard enough with any of them I bet they will give. I hope both us have as little problems as possible with our respected motors


----------



## mizzippi jb

Actually most clutch covers melting are due to improper brake handle pressure allowing the rotor to slip and heat up.  I'm sure the exhaust may not help, but it's mostly due to rotor heat.  I found myself an aluminum one....much happier with it.


----------



## g0nef1sshn

Ill stick with outboards.


----------



## rnelson5

g0nef1sshn said:


> Ill stick with outboards.



Smart man!! I sold a perfectly fine running Yamaha to get into this mess.... The things a man will do to get closer to the ducks.....


----------



## Barroll

rnelson5 said:


> Well it is obvious that you have a sour taste with MB. That is ok but most of the issues people have with either brand stems from the motor. Both of them make good frames that are reliable MOST of the time or they would not be as big of companies as they are. I know you told me you had a bent drive shaft with your MB but if you hit something hard enough with any of them I bet they will give. I hope both us have as little problems as possible with our respected motors



To be fair my "sour" taste comes from first hand experience of owning both...not reading online

O yea....my trim went out, my switches went out several times, belt broke, and like you said bent a driveshaft. 

They all break yes. But I will stick with a gtr. CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored, even a pro drive before owning another mb.


----------



## rnelson5

Fair enough^^^^^^ I am not starting a bashing contest for either brand. Like I said I don't wish any bad luck on any of them. It is also true I have not owned any of them and on this subject don't claim to know a whole lot for sure....... so all I can go by is user reviews (like yours and others) and talking to as many folks as I can to try and make the best decision for what fits my needs and then adjust accordingly.


----------



## g0nef1sshn

rnelson5 said:


> Smart man!! I sold a perfectly fine running Yamaha to get into this mess.... The things a man will do to get closer to the ducks.....



Thats the part I cant argue, Them motors will get to them. Ill just wait till yall shoot them back out to the deeper end of the pool


----------



## MudDucker

Mine will do 70 or so mph until I unload it off of the trailer. Then it drops into the mid low 20's.


----------



## rnelson5

MudDucker said:


> Mine will do 70 or so mph until I unload it off of the trailer. Then it drops into the mid low 20's.


----------



## dom

all this talk is really making me want to take my boat to the water...


----------



## rnelson5

dom said:


> all this talk is really making me want to take my boat to the water...



Ya me to.....oh wait I don't have one right now.....


----------



## king killer delete

MudDucker said:


> Mine will do 70 or so mph until I unload it off of the trailer. Then it drops into the mid low 20's.



 That is the best speed I have seen yet.


----------

